# My multiple tank stand plans



## christopherhicks (Jun 18, 2007)

Well my fish have started breeding and I have a tank in every space available in my house. Now I have to start building up. So here is the plan, I am going to build a stand in my dinning room. I have used google sketchup to draw it out.
I cant get the pics to work I will try again in a little while


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

id like to how you procede. im currently in a similar situation.


----------



## christopherhicks (Jun 18, 2007)

Ok well I have scraped everything. My measurements were a little off. I am redesigning it all, good thing it is only on the computer screen and not built costs a lot less to click delete instead of tearing everything down. I will have every thing together soon. Oh I only want the main display tank to be visible so I will have doors over the top and bottom shelf so that it looks like just a part of the wall (a built in look). Hopefully I will get everything up soon...........


----------



## christopherhicks (Jun 18, 2007)

Well here is the plan. I am going to cover the sides so that all the shelves are covered by doors and only the 110gal showing so it looks built in Tell me what you think


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Possibly have three small tanks on either side of the large one so that the stand is symmetrical. if the upper tanks are hare to reach, consider hinging the bottom panel so that it's hinged at the top and can be locked to form a step to reach the higher tanks.


----------



## christopherhicks (Jun 18, 2007)

Mcdaphnia said:


> if the upper tanks are hare to reach, consider hinging the bottom panel so that it's hinged at the top and can be locked to form a step to reach the higher tanks.


Never thought about that. I will have to look into that. The tanks are set up that way because I want the corner and side of the big tank to be visible. I will try and get a pic up of what it will look like with the doors on tonight when I get home from work


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

closets are a great place to hold tanks, generally they are the right depth and can fit a few good size tanks. Walk in closets are good mini fish rooms too but are harder to show off.

I like your idea by the way, but if you're looking for more aquarium space look into your closets


----------



## christopherhicks (Jun 18, 2007)

All my closets are full of other stuff ( I have thought about that many times because in my bed room there are two closets one walk in and one smaller one still bigger then regular closets).


----------



## christopherhicks (Jun 18, 2007)

Well the stand is just about built I will get some pictures uploaded sometime tonight. I had to wait to start building it until I sold one of my guns that way I dont have to take money out of the bank. It seems to be really strong so I think it is going to do good.


----------

